
Ask HN: When will AWS S3 which support append? - xstartup
It&#x27;s 2018 and it still doesn&#x27;t support append.<p>Do you know any other service which supports append?
======
sguler
Azure Blob storage supports append blob: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/rest/api/storageservices/un...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/rest/api/storageservices/understanding-block-blobs--append-blobs--and-page-
blobs#about-append-blobs)

